
Wayland Is Almost There - jcamou
https://bearbin.net/blog/wayland
======
jdofaz
I try it each time a new version of ubuntu comes out and it works for a while
but eventually I get freezes or crashes with my ten year old nvidia card. I
switch back to X11 and its fine.

